# carb guru's



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i have a 2000 big bear 400 i am redoing and well carb was bad i ordered a rebuild kit for it and cleaned it perfect.....redid everything.....well now i can get it to crank but it doesnt stay idling long and revs high then low at idle.....it hiccups also and i will rev it up to keep it running it runs great while moving, but i cant get it to idle and when i put choke on it hiccups still.....i have messed with pilot screw with no luck.....there is however 2 plugs that plug into the bottom of the carb what would these be for.....i am getting frustrated with this thing but i dont want it to beat me


----------



## TrevorB (Apr 17, 2011)

There is the drain screw that comes in from the side of the bowl and i think the other two plugs that stick down are over flow tubes but im not sure. If the choke doesn't make it run better its probably running rich. what brand of rebuild kit did you get? Did it have the adjustable needle? You may need to set the pilot screw back to stock and move the c-clip up one notch to lean it out.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i put the needle at the same notch the one i took out was....the rebuild kit was a brand off ebay started with a s i believe but everything looked identical to the oem i took out.....and to me it seems as if it is starving for fuel almost cuz it hiccups then shuts down.....


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Any chance of air leaks? I'm not familiar with what the carb looks like. Could you post a pic? 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## TrevorB (Apr 17, 2011)

You may be right, i was thinking sense the choke didn't help it was probably running rich. If its running lean have you checked for air leaks around the carb?


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I thought of leaks but wouldn't know where one could be except where it splits in half and I put a new gasket in and tightened the screws good


----------



## TrevorB (Apr 17, 2011)

Spray some starting fluid around it all and see if it revs up.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I will do that in the morning I just wish I knew what they 2 plugs at the bottom of the carb was for it has 2prongs with wires connected to them


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

the wetter the better


----------



## TrevorB (Apr 17, 2011)

Ohh! you meant wire plugs. I thought you where talking about a bolt plugging a hole. Its probable a fuel heater.


----------



## Madbrute (Dec 19, 2010)

The plugs aremore likely carb heater, the rev. high then low salmost sounds like damaged pilot screw orifice.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

O and when I have it running for a bit, and shut it off it backfires also


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Or an electronic fuel cut off. Some of the small engines I've dealt with had them. Shoot jump 12v to it and see if you hear it click or nothing. I don't know if it's something they would have put on a four wheeler though. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

